# kuvat korruptoituu osittain levyltä toiselle kopioitessa

## Kidov

Yritän tässä siirtää graafisesti KDE:ssä konquerilla toiselta sata levyltä toiselle suunnilleen 160 gigaa tavaraa. Kaikki kyllä kopioituu, mutta ainakin JPEG kuville käy jotain outoa: Kuvan yläosa saattaa olla alareunassa ja alareuna ylhäällä; joissakin kuvissa jokin värisävy saattaa vallatta koko kuvan, jne...

Alkuun luulin, että ongelma voisi johtua siitä, että uusi levyni on reiserfs formaatissa. Alustin sen sitten käyttämään ext3 tiedostojärjestelmää, muttei se näköjään vaikuttanut mihinkään.

Vielä vertailtuani alkuperäisen kuvan ja rikkinäisen kopioidun kuvan tiedostokokoja, ei niissä näyttäisi olevan eroja. Yhtä monta bittiä kummassakin.

(MP3 ja divx tiedostot vaikttaisivat kopioituvan oikein - tai ainakin toimivat normaalisti.)

Tässä linkki muutamaan esimerkkiin:

www.personal.inet.fi/koti/halsopetter

(esimerkeissä tiedostokoko ei täsmää, koska ovat uudelleen pakattuja)

(en ole vielä koittanut kopiointia ilman KDE:n päällä oloa, enkä koitakaan ennen kuin ongelma on vähän seljinnyt)

(ongelma ei näyttäisi toistuvan, jos kopio vain kuvakansion kerrallaan - eikä kerralla koko levyn sisältöä.)

(Koko järjestelmä on stable haarassa ja päivittäin päivitetty.)

----------

## tuuletin

Kai olet ajanut emerge --sync ennen päivittämistä?

Kokeile komentotulkissa cp (KOPIOITAVIENKUVIEN KANSIO/*) (TÄNNE KOPIOIDAAN), korruptoituuko kuvat?

----------

## Kidov

kyllä, emerge --sync tuli tutuksi jo gentoon asennuksen yhteydessä...

Kokeilin kde:n konsolilla:

cp -ax /olddisk/* /newdisk/

koko levyä kloonata. Sama ongelma edelleen. Täytyy kokeille gentoon live cd:llä - jospa sillä homma toimisi.

Kokeilin nyt 2005 mallin Gentoon Lilve cd:llä, mutta ongelma säilyy. Mielenkiintoista, että ongelma vaikuttaisi koskevan vain kuvia. Mediatiedostot edelleen vaikuttaisivat toimivan aivan normaalisti.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Minkälainen kovalevysetuppi sulla on? Kaverilla oli joku nvidian piirisarjalla oleva emo ja pci väyläinen sata-ohjain kortti, tämä yhdistelmä korruptoi kovalevyn sisällön tunnissa riippumatta mitä käyttöjärjestelmää ajoi. Tämä oli ilmeisesti bugi emolevyn biosissa tjsp.

----------

## Kidov

Abit NF7-S nvidia nforce 2 piirisarjalla.

Gentoo on asennettuna tavalliselle ide-levylle, (80gb) koska sata-piirisarjan ajurit eivät jostain syystä suostu toimimaan buutissa. Tämän lisäksi käytössäni on jo pitkään ollut 200gb sata-levy, eikä ongelmia silloin ilmennyt. Tosin kaikki kuvani olivat alusta alkaen tällä sata-levyllä.

Äskettäin kuitenkin ostin vielä yhden (320gb) sata-levyn lisää ja nyt ongelmat alkavatkin. Satalevyltä toiselle kopiointi ei näytä onnistuvan. En tiedä toimisiko sitten pata-levyltä. Mielenkiintoiseksi ongelman tekee, että ongelma vaikuttaisi koskevan vain kuvia.

Ja jos sillä on merkitystä, kaikki levyt ovat Seagate Barrucuda IV levyjä.

----------

## Paapaa

Hetkinen, onko Barracude IV:tä 320GB:n kokoisena? Vai onko uusin levy 7200.10? Mitä kertoo komento "dmesg" eli löytyykö aiheeseen liittyviä virheitä - ennen kopiointia ja sen jälkeen? Korrputoituuko kuvat yksitelleen kopioituna? Onko sinulla jokin seuraavista kiintolevyistä:

http://www.leenooks.com/Silicon+Image+311x+sata+controllers+and+some+Seagate+disks

----------

## Kidov

Tosiaan, se uusin levy olikin Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB Serial-ATA-II.

Ja sata piirisarja on Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

Elikkä taitaapi sitten johtua tästä kokoonpanosta...

Kunhan ehdin kokeilla kopioimista uudestaan, katson mitä "dmesg" kertoo.

----------

## micko

Onkohan muistit ehjät?

----------

## Kidov

Testaan muistit ens yönä. Epäilisin kyllä, ettei niistä johdu, koska aikaisemmin ongelmia ei kuitenkaan ole ollut.

Edit:

Ajelin viime yön memtest86 ohjelmaa - virheittä.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Joo kaverilla oli kans nforce2 lankku ja pci-väyläinen sataohjain. Sillä tosin _kaikki_ data korruptoitui...

----------

